# [SOLVED] Won't Boot - Blue Screen



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

BSOD 0x6b - Process1 initialization etc

64 bit machine - wins 7

Tried to repair it countless times

I used this in rec consol

bcdedit /export c:\bcd_backup
ren c:\boot\bcd.old
bootrec /rebuildbcd

I also tried it with D instaed of C

I see that there are 4 partitions to this drive

system ?
system reserved which is C
OS which is D
Data which is E

The first time I tried it, it worked !
Then on reboot - it went back to bsod

getting fed up with it - am i doing something wrong, or is there another way

Safe mode stops on CLASSPNP.sys


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Won't Boot - Blue Screen*

Check this out. Could shed some light, especially the "sata controller mode" bios setting. [SOLVED] Windows 7 hang on boot (Classpnp.sys)


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Won't Boot - Blue Screen*

Good call

I tried that already though

Sorry


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Won't Boot - Blue Screen*

This problem is faced by many running windows seven 64 bit and those who sort it out had a whole lot of different tryouts that actually worked. Try googling that file, you just might come across a helpful suggestion in the many forums. Meanwhile, i'll be looking around on that issue. Hopefully someone else will come up with better ideas. I'd suggest you revert to the initial sata mode bios setting.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Won't Boot - Blue Screen*

See if this helps: "Stop error code 0x0000006B PROCESS1_INITIALIZATION_FAILED" error message during startup on a computer that is running Windows 7 or Windows Server 2008 R2


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Won't Boot - Blue Screen*

Can you list the all of your hardware..make and model if custom build than list all the parts including power supply 

How old is this Hard Drive? 
I would recommend you download the hdd diagnostic tools or get a copy of "ultimate boot CD" it has HDD tests which you can run to see if there is any issue with your Hard Drive


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Won't Boot - Blue Screen*

Hi - is a Packard Bell ixtreme M5741

Hard drive is only a year or 2 old

I tried to run DR Web live scanner from a bootable CD, but it doesn't display correctly

It is a 64 bit machine - just wondered if that has anything to do with it.

Linux Fatdog runs ok...

Confused


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Won't Boot - Blue Screen*

UBCD blue screens with 0x7b error

Is it because it is 64 bit ?

The Hitachi Drive fitness tool does not find any drives - it says it only works on x86 systems. What the F*** :angry::angry:

Have they not created something for a 64 bit system yet........


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Won't Boot - Blue Screen*



loda117 said:


> Can you list the all of your hardware..make and model if custom build than list all the parts including power supply
> 
> How old is this Hard Drive?
> I would recommend you download the hdd diagnostic tools or get a copy of "ultimate boot CD" it has HDD tests which you can run to see if there is any issue with your Hard Drive



I ran Seagate Tools on it

Passed OK


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Won't Boot - Blue Screen*

Did you check out the link provided in post #5 by spunk.funk?


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Won't Boot - Blue Screen*

Yep - deleted it

Windows has not recreated it again

The link also said about installing Wins 7 SP1, but you have to have Windows loaded for that........


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Won't Boot - Blue Screen*



Stancestans said:


> Did you check out the link provided in post #5 by spunk.funk?


Time is going on, tried loads of things, so I am considering doing a repair reinstall using the Wins 7 disk

Three more things I want to try is 


1/ to determine whether there is a rootkit virus - where would i go to find a bootable disk to find this out

2/ Also, how do I check if there is a bad driver involved if i can't boot the damn thing to find out

3/ Would there be errors in the Partition Structure, and how to I determine this


Won't boot into safe mode either - last on the list is CLASSPNP.sys - then BSOD 0x6b error


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Won't Boot - Blue Screen*

Can you at least remember what had changed before this problem started. Could be something you installed (most likely a device driver), or changed any setting in the bios? With the Bootcat.cache file deleted, try running *bootrec /rebuildbcd* again and see if it's recreated. Just to play a hunch, consider running *chkdsk D: /r* from rec console.


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Won't Boot - Blue Screen*

Well I finally sorted it :dance:

Bootcat.cache was mentioned - BUT it was not recreating it back again on repair

So I copied one from a working instalation and put it in the CodeIntegrity folder and it BOOTED

It was still unstable and didn't like uninstalling programs or updates, so the Bootcat.cache had to be copied again and again on reboot

I downloaded an .iso of the correct OS (check if you have SP1 installed or not) and did an in place UPGRADE once the old system booted again

Repair Install - Windows 7 Forums

Norton WAS installed :whistling: - and just wondered if that was involved

Win 7 Crash due to SEP | Symantec Connect Community

Hope this helps someone :wink:


----------

